# Trying to figure out what went wrong



## Pmeares17 (Jan 28, 2020)

Hi. I recently took out my 4x5 crown graphic after putting it away for some years. I set up a darkroom using equipment donated by an old friend. I was using ilford hp5 400 speed film from a sealed box that expired 4 years ago. I developed my negatives in xtol 1:1 in a stearman developing system. My negatives came out almost black as pictured below. What happened? 

20200127-160438-HDR
20200127-160427-HDR
20200127-160407-HDR


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 28, 2020)

"Almost black"?  Sure doesn't look like it to me.  One looks overexposed but the other two look fine.  You might have a shutter issue in that it stays open longer than the setting says.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 28, 2020)

Am I missing something?  Those look like pretty decent negatives; maybe a tad over-exposed, but certainly printable.


----------



## NGH (Jan 28, 2020)

Agreed, they don't look half bad to me.


----------



## Designer (Jan 29, 2020)

Pmeares17 said:


> .. after putting it away for some years.


Shutters do tend to get "sticky" over time.  I've seen only very marginal improvement by exercising the shutter repeatedly for a while.  It might never get back to proper time, though, so you might have to take it to a repair shop for an overhaul. Good luck!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 29, 2020)

The second negative looks overexposed, but the other two  look okay to me.


----------



## compur (Jan 29, 2020)

Ditto


----------



## Pmeares17 (Feb 1, 2020)

Thanks for the replies. I'm very new to all of this and just making a second go at the darkroom.


----------



## ac12 (Feb 1, 2020)

If you have never had a CLA done on the shutter, it would be worth doing.
That shutter is at least 40 years old, and probably closer to 60.  
40+ year old dry oil/grease in the shutter won't give you accurate shutter speeds.


----------



## Pmeares17 (Feb 3, 2020)

ac12 said:


> If you have never had a CLA done on the shutter, it would be worth doing.
> That shutter is at least 40 years old, and probably closer to 60.
> 40+ year old dry oil/grease in the shutter won't give you accurate shutter speeds.


Thanks for the ideas. The lens i used for the shot was a nikkor i think 210mm a relatively newer lens maybe 1980s right?
 I also have a Schneider augulon 90mm in a compur shutter that im sure has a messed up shutter. Do any of you have a recommendation on where to turn to get these serviced?


----------



## IanG (Feb 5, 2020)

A lot depends on your location for repairs.  Here in the UK I use John Quantick at Black on white in Bristol.

The  issue is 90mm Angulons are relatively inexpensive so a repair may cost more than just getting another, Be aware that early ones vary in quality, some were quite unsharp, that was resolved by SN 5,xxx,xxx.  The late Dean Jones (RazzleDog) realised it was due to inconsistent barrel lengths of the Compur shutters.

Ian


----------



## Pmeares17 (Feb 5, 2020)

Thanks for the advice. It looks like the 90mm had a slightly bent leaf as well as the timing being off maybe it isn't worth investing a ton of money in. I live on the west coast of the usa not to sure where to turn it i do need a lens servicing.


----------



## ac12 (Feb 5, 2020)

Pmeares17 said:


> Thanks for the advice. It looks like the 90mm had a slightly bent leaf as well as the timing being off maybe it isn't worth investing a ton of money in. I live on the west coast of the usa not to sure where to turn it i do need a lens servicing.



I sent my 90 to International Camera Tech, in Mountain View, CA.
I see their site is still up, but I have not been there for a number of years.
I will be going there in about a month to get my 70-200 fixed.


----------

